# My first horse (in a very long time)



## catwalk (May 2, 2010)

It's been seven long horseless years, but I promised myself that when my house was paid off, I could treat myself to a horse.  I went without a cell phone, cable TV, resturant meals, and new clothes, but now I am without a mortgage!

The horse I chose is very similar to my last one: a nine year old OTTB gelding.  This one has been owned by a 4-H girl, so I have high hopes for his soundness and sanity.  I bought a new dressage saddle, because I cannot lift western saddles high enough to throw one over a 16.3 hh back, and friends/family may feel unsecure in a close contact one.  I am still waiting on the girth inthe mail, so we are walking everywhere, getting some good grooming in, and getting to know each other.  

I used to work at miniature and Standardbred breeding farms, so I have a lot a lot of good information in my head, but I will have a lot of questions.  I'm a lot older now, and I feel like I may be in a bit over my head.  It has been about 17 years since I last rode outside an arena, and I have no safe enclosed space to ride in.  From the posts I read on here, everyone seems really friendly and helpful, so I hope I can pick your brains clean!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 3, 2010)

Nice horse with a lovely expression. How old is he?

Pick away!


----------



## patandchickens (May 3, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Wow, he looks a LOT like my 22 yr old OTT TB Berto (you can see a pic of him on my recent 'shetland sheep pics' thread). Berto is same height, color, shape, face, etc.... except your guy has better, shorter, stronger-looking front pasterns than Berto  

Good luck, have FUN ,

Pat


----------



## catwalk (May 3, 2010)

He is nine, and he doesn't have a name yet.  His registered name is Julia's School Boy.  I can't even think of a shortened name out of that!  I'm great at coming up with chicken names, but a horse is more monumental, and permanant.  My last horse was The Shack Bully, also stupid, but I called him The Shaq, taught him to jump, and it was perfect!


----------



## lupinfarm (May 3, 2010)

Pat, Berto is 22?! He looks much younger  Though I've found OTTBs to keep their good looks into their older years. Smoothie was 16 when we got her and had been a broodmare almost her whole life but looked like she was maybe 7, and when we sold her at 22 years old she still looked superb.


----------



## patandchickens (May 3, 2010)

A name will come to you. I agree, it's a much bigger deal deciding what to call a horse than what to call a chicken <g>

(BTW, catwalk, I did not mean to imply he looked 22 , just that he is built the same as Berto was when he was younger. Berto's neck-set and withers actually *are* quite similar to your guy's, just not when sheep are around like in that photo LOL)

Congrats,

Pat


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 3, 2010)

You'll find yourself calling him something that will just end up sticking. Ask a teenage boy, I've noticed that they come up with better names for male horse than middle-aged women, otherwise you may end up with something like

Pretty Orieo Kookie (later renamed One-Eyed Willy by a 20 yr old male  coworker)
Gay Macho
Gay Parade
Pretty Poco Ashwood
Ima Lacy Gal
Mr. Ivory

"Pretty" and "Gay" have no business being in a gelding or stallion's name IMHO 

It'll come


----------



## ducks4you (May 4, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> "Pretty" and "Gay" have no business being in a gelding or stallion's name IMHO


AGREED!!!  WE're NOT naming parakeets!!!!


----------



## catwalk (May 4, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> (BTW, catwalk, I did not mean to imply he looked 22 , just that he is built the same as Berto was when he was younger. Berto's neck-set and withers actually *are* quite similar to your guy's, just not when sheep are around like in that photo LOL)
> 
> Congrats,
> 
> Pat


I undersdand.  My last horse is 20 this year, and I'd pay triple what this new guy cost if I could find him back.

Now, let the brain-picking begin!  First, does Dover make generic saddles?  I answered a Craigslist ad for a new Dover drassage saddle because it was $200.  The person with the ad didn't know anything about the saddle, as she was selling it for a friend (they always are).  It was entirely unmarked, and she told me that her freids told her it was a Dover, and that's how she knows.  I bought it anyway, because I drove a long distance to see it, but I haven't sat in it yet, as I  am still waiting for my girth to arrive in the mail.  My last saddle was not marked Crump or Crosby, but I know it was one of the two because Prix de Saute was stamped in gold on the inside.  So, is it possible that I got a great deal on a Dover, or do I have a State Line Tack beginner's package?  It came with a bridle of such low quality that I would have left it if I already had one at home.


----------



## ducks4you (May 4, 2010)

I'll Bet it's a STL--I've been buying from them since 1985.  

The better leather you buy, the softer and better worked it is.  HOWEVER, some people never take good care of their tack.  I have a few saddles that are approaching 100 years old--they are cutback, highbacked western--and I've restored the leather.  They aren't supposed to creak, because that indicates that the leather is drying out.    Sorry--I can't stand to lose good leather ANYTHING to lack of oil!!


----------



## catwalk (May 6, 2010)

Got my girth in the mail yesterday, and I rode for the first time!  He's definately rough (as am I), but he's got a long swingy trot that I'll really like once I get used to it.  He lives at a small commercial egg farm, so there's lots of space between buildings, but he has to deal with giant exhaust fans pointed at him.  One started up in front of him, and he almost lost his mind!  I can guarentee that I won't be cantering around these until he can ignore them!


----------

